# Dwarf sag melting?



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

My dwarf sag has recently been melting. It seems like a massive die off. I am running a dual T5HO and a single T8. This is a 46 gallon so a 20 inch depth. I haven't changed anything in the last two weeks except for top offs with what I always top off with. I do have co2 injected via paintball co2. Here's a pic









Anyone know why this is happening? It can't be the light because I know for a fact that dwarf sag is able to grow in most light conditions. Also I understand the dwarf sag has to be planted with the "bulb" exposed and it is. So I have no idea why it would start melting. It was perfectly fine two weeks ago and then all of a sudden... BAM! Melt.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

Here is another picture for reference. This one shows where it is hurting more (closer to the middle of the tank)


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

All plants adjust to their new surroundings in different ways. 

I have dwarf sag in several of my tanks. 

Same Dwarf Sagittaria plant, different results. 
Tallest: 30cm. 
Shortest: 2cm. 

My 10g African Cichlid fry tank I have with aragonite substrate, pH 7.8 & high hardness, it grows really slow, 2cm short & light green. 

My 20g long with Shultz Aquasoil, pH 6.8 & medium hardness it grows fast, 3cm short & dark green. In fact, I pulled this out my main planted tank(Co2 injected) at a height of 25cm & the plants didn't do anything for 2 months & all of a sudden tons of short bushy runners. And in the original plants, short new growth in the middle (looks kinda weird with long leaves on the outside). 

Bottom line: Dwarf Saggitaria is very adaptable to most conditions, if not all. Patience is the key. 

In new tank set-ups with little nutrition(including fish poop) growth takes time.

Last Note: the crown or bulb(as you refer to it)' can be under the substrate with no effect. I noticed this with all my new runners. The plant does this naturally. 

Enjoy.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

Does the melting process actually take a month? this tank was set up last month and there was no melting until last week.


----------



## Reckon (Mar 6, 2013)

Tank parameters?
Dosing? Measured NO3 and PO4?
GH/KH?
How about a full tank shot so we can have a look at the health of your other plants?
The more robust plants can take more time to melt, probably due to adaptability, cell structure and how much nutrients they have in their reservoirs.
There can be many reasons for melt, and as said above sometimes older leaves melt as the plant adapts to new conditions. So the more information the better.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

Reckon said:


> Tank parameters?
> Dosing? Measured NO3 and PO4?
> GH/KH?
> How about a full tank shot so we can have a look at the health of your other plants?
> ...


Full tank shot here http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=350567#post350567 and my parameters are ammonia-0, nitrite-0, and nitrate-10. Ph is at 6.5 and up dose sea chem flourish every other day. I don't have a kit so I can't measure po4 unfortunately. My other plants are fine but the dwarf sag is taking a beating. The thing that concerns me is that there is no new growth. Lights are on 8-10 hrs a day with co2 running at those times.


----------

